# riding on gravel trail - what kind of bike should I buy?



## RichardT

I'm mostly a road cyclist, but yearning to get away from the hustle and bustle of suburbia, this morning I tried riding on a gravel path that runs along a levee near my home in South Florida. Once I got past the hail of stray bullets (see photo), I loved it. (Seriously, I didn't hear any shots and I think that the sign is just liability protection in case of a freak accident. Lots of cyclists ride this trail.) It was quiet and peaceful and I felt like I was on vacation. But my road bike was obviously less than ideal, so I think I'm going to buy a bike just for this purpose. Most people ride mountain bikes on this trail, but I was wondering whether a cyclocross bike would be suitable, and whether I'd find it more comfortable, given that I'm used to a road bike. Thoughts?


----------



## 32and3cross

I would ride my cross bike with 28 slicks on that.


----------



## obed

I would have no concerns with my cross bike there either.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

What, specifically, was the problem with your road bike on that trail? A cross bike would be fine there but I can't see anything in the picture indicating a cross bike would provide you anything you need that a road bike couldn't provide. 
Maybe you're heavy and would like to use tires bigger than your road bike will take? Or is that gravel softer than it looks and you could use real functional tread on tires?


----------



## upstateSC-rider

:idea:
Should be fine with a TT bike with sticky tires.


----------



## 4Crawler

I ride trails like that frequently with both my cross bike and my touring bike (links in signature line below). I rode the touring bike initially with 27x1-1/4" touring tires at 60-70psi but switched that to 700x35 cross tires at about 50psi and that is much nicer on the gravel. The cross bike on 700x40s @ 35psi is even nicer.


----------



## Gregory Taylor

Gotta echo that. You may not NEED a new or different bike to traverse what looks like a pretty nicely groomed road. And you will improve your Road Bike Kung Fu by getting outside of your comfort zone a bit and hitting the dirt and gravel with your regular hoopty.

Okay, I might see not wanting to risk a nice paint job or nick a carbon frame tube with gravel thrown up from the front wheel, but there are ways around THAT too....

What's your current bike?


----------



## RichardT

Thanks for the responses. This morning I rode by 2008 Giant TCR Advanced with 23 mm tires. It was _okay_ on this trail, and I rode for several miles without any problem. But there some patches of loose sand that made me a bit nervous. There was also a down slope area with loose gravel that really had me gripping the handlebars. I would have felt a lot more confident with wider, knobby tires.


----------



## 32and3cross

RichardT said:


> Thanks for the responses. This morning I rode by 2008 Giant TCR Advanced with 23 mm tires. It was _okay_ on this trail, and I rode for several miles without any problem. But there some patches of loose sand that made me a bit nervous. There was also a down slope area with loose gravel that really had me gripping the handlebars. I would have felt a lot more confident with wider, knobby tires.


Can you fit a set of 25s in the frame? I would test and see what the widest tire I could get to fit was. Also pay attention to tire pressure - you don't want to pinch flat but a little less air might give you some more grip esp with wider tires.


----------



## J.R.

4Crawler said:


> I ride trails like that frequently with both my cross bike and my touring bike (links in signature line below). I rode the touring bike initially with 27x1-1/4" touring tires at 60-70psi but switched that to 700x35 cross tires at about 50psi and that is much nicer on the gravel. The cross bike on 700x40s @ 35psi is even nicer.


This^

I have ridden gravel on my road bike with 25mm tires and while it can be done (my biggest worry is flats), I much prefer my gravel bike with Clement X'plor 40mm for the greatly improved comfort and stability it offers.

Bombing downhill corners (central PA mountains) on gravel with 25mm tires is definitely "exciting" but I can easily go faster with the 40mm.


----------



## deapee

I have a cyclocross bike with 700x32's and it would go on that just fine. Sometimes you hit a bigger rock and your tire slips a little.

Honestly, to me, there isn't enough difference between a cyclocross bike and a road bike to merit buying one when I have the other.

You can pick up a nice 29er mtb that was last year's model at a bike shop for probably 30-40% off if you look around. I'd do that if you have the money, personally.


----------



## Roland44

32and3cross said:


> I would ride my cross bike with 28 slicks on that.


Yeah, same here. A half decent cross bike won't have any problems with that...


----------



## bikerjulio

I was in a similar situation and built up a cross bike. I don't see any point at all in using a MTB in OP's case.

In my case I chose 40mm Clement tires which have proved to be ideal for the varied conditions and surfaces I was riding. The non-aggressive tread is fine for roads too. They come in 32mm as well.

X'PLOR MSO | Clement Cycling, Cyclocross Tires, Adventure Tires, Mountain Bike Tires, Road Bike Tires


----------



## headloss

Ideally, I'd use 32's on that... with fenders (to hopefully keep some of the dust off my chain).


----------



## NJBiker72

32and3cross said:


> Can you fit a set of 25s in the frame? I would test and see what the widest tire I could get to fit was. Also pay attention to tire pressure - you don't want to pinch flat but a little less air might give you some more grip esp with wider tires.


Agree with this as well. I ride a Secteur with 28s on gravel frequently. Been debating dropping back to 25s.


----------



## BikeLayne

.....


----------



## RichardT

BikeLayne said:


> Just looks like a boring flat rode to me. I would just grab an old bike and peddle around until you get shot or you get tired of it.


Apart from a few cyclists, there aren't many people out there, so I don't think peddling would be very productive. There are alligators, but I'm not sure what I could sell to them.


----------



## velodog

One of these.


----------



## velodog

But wait, there's more


----------



## zoikz

Technically there are bikes specifically designed for that kind of riding, randonee bikes. Not a lot of them around, gravel grinders are the more recent reincarnation. Cross bikes as mentioned are great at it, but the angles are a bit funky for me when going fast. The biggest issue equipment wise is tire size, which is why those bikes have brakes that can accommodate large tires. The rider part is your comfort with riding terrain like that. Personally it's my favorite riding. A burly set of 25's is fine for me. Key is relaxing and keeping your upper body loose and not to put all your weight on the saddle.


----------



## BikeLayne

.....


----------



## velodog

zoikz said:


> Technically there are bikes specifically designed for that kind of riding, randonee bikes. Not a lot of them around,


Boulder Bicycle All Road 650b
or
Brevet 700c

Rene Herse Bicycles

Or if you have deep pockets a Rene Herse

Rene Herse Bicycles

Soma Grand Randonneur

Grand Randonneur Frame Set | SOMA Fabrications

Lyonsport

Lyonsport |

Rawland Stag

Rawland Cycles - Quality Production, Custom Qualities

More for those deep pockets

Welcome | Boxer BicyclesBoxer Bicycles

Velo Orange

Frames


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate

Richard, Be careful on that levee. That's the one behind the gun range at Markham and I have heard quite a few errant rounds fly by there. The levee is a fun place to ride, lot's of critters, and no traffic. Pay no attention to those NO TRESPASSING signs and steel beam gates. Bring lots of water and anything you could possibly need, as the only people you'll see are bass fishermen in the canal and maybe me. It's okay to have a Camelback out there, cuz nobody's going to see you.

I ride an old Schwinn MTB there. It does get a little tricky in some spots, and during or after a rain, those firetrails can be fun as you ride through miles of milky white water. With the MTB you can go in the park and ride the trails. Markham is a hoot.


----------



## bradkay

BikeLayne said:


> Just looks like a boring flat rode to me. I would just grab an old bike and peddle around until you get shot or you get tired of it.


It's Florida. You just described most cycling in Florida..


----------



## RichardT

Blackbeerthepirate said:


> Richard, Be careful on that levee. That's the one behind the gun range at Markham and I have heard quite a few errant rounds fly by there. The levee is a fun place to ride, lot's of critters, and no traffic. Pay no attention to those NO TRESPASSING signs and steel beam gates. Bring lots of water and anything you could possibly need, as the only people you'll see are bass fishermen in the canal and maybe me. It's okay to have a Camelback out there, cuz nobody's going to see you.
> 
> I ride an old Schwinn MTB there. It does get a little tricky in some spots, and during or after a rain, those firetrails can be fun as you ride through miles of milky white water. With the MTB you can go in the park and ride the trails. Markham is a hoot.


Thanks for the advice. Do you avoid the area with the gun sign altogether? Or just when you hear shooting?


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate

RichardT said:


> Thanks for the advice. Do you avoid the area with the gun sign altogether? Or just when you hear shooting?


I used to shoot all the time at that range. They have improved the dirt mound backstop so it should be pretty safe. That said, I have seen bullet holes back there.

I usually ride North of the park. The levee parallels Sawgrass but goes straight past the curve in Parkland and goes all the way to Loxahatchee. I enter off of Southgate. There are probably hundreds of miles of levees and fireroads North of 595. This time of year is mating season for the gators, so they are a little more aggressive. In the mornings you will see gators and snakes on the trails, sunning themselves so be careful. I always ride flat pedals out there. If something happens, it's a looong walk out.


----------



## dayfour18

That looks similar to the "limestone screenings" MUTs around where I live. I have a mid-90s hardtail/solid fork MTB the knobbies are gone from. Got a set of urban-like tires with a little tread pattern. Works great. Probably find lots of MTBs like that for not much $. A set of 26x1.25 to 1.75 low-rolling with a bit of tread should be great. _Much_ better on pavement too. Guess that's kind of what the "cross" is now, but should be a cheaper option you can peddle, er ride, with abandon


----------



## Whacked

Admit it. You posted this because you just want a new bike and looking for an excuse


----------



## jmike1487

I love the sign lol


----------



## jmike1487

Whacked said:


> Admit it. You posted this because you just want a new bike and looking for an excuse


Agreed!


----------



## Jay Strongbow

Whacked said:


> Admit it. You posted this because you just want a new bike and looking for an excuse


Has there ever been a thread asking about bike options that wasn't titled "first bike" where that wasn't that case? 

I'll confess:

I didn't actually post about it here but my "need" for a second bike that I eventually got was about as feeble a justification as it gets. I had a decent road bike already but wanted a good to great road bike so convinced myself I needed a "rain bike" and what better way to get one than to buy a high end frame and use my decent one for a rain bike.
Riding in the rain does destroy chains, rims ect faster but replacing parts is replacing parts regardless of what frame they are hanging on so I know that was a pretty lame excuse......but I'm definitely glad I made that excuse because the second bike is awsome. A few years after the fact now it's even more clear I was kidding myself though because I almost never use the "rain bike" on the road (even when it's raining) but I revised my excuse and I now call it a "trainer bike" and just leave it on the trainer. 

Even my revised justification, while truthful, doesn't really justify an actual need. But I'm happy and didn't end up in the poor house because of it so what to heck.


----------



## NJBiker72

Whacked said:


> Admit it. You posted this because you just want a new bike and looking for an excuse


Good idea. I need an aero bike to outrun those bullets.


----------



## LVbob

Jay Strongbow said:


> Has there ever been a thread asking about bike options that wasn't titled "first bike" where that wasn't that case?
> 
> I'll confess:
> 
> I didn't actually post about it here but my "need" for a second bike that I eventually got was about as feeble a justification as it gets. I had a decent road bike already but wanted a good to great road bike so convinced myself I needed a "rain bike" and what better way to get one than to buy a high end frame and use my decent one for a rain bike.
> Riding in the rain does destroy chains, rims ect faster but replacing parts is replacing parts regardless of what frame they are hanging on so I know that was a pretty lame excuse......but I'm definitely glad I made that excuse because the second bike is awsome. A few years after the fact now it's even more clear I was kidding myself though because I almost never use the "rain bike" on the road (even when it's raining) but I revised my excuse and I now call it a "trainer bike" and just leave it on the trainer.
> 
> Even my revised justification, while truthful, doesn't really justify an actual need. But I'm happy and didn't end up in the poor house because of it so what to heck.


Hmmm…doesn't rain much here in Vegas (and when it does it pours) but I think I may need a rain bike at some point in the future. You know, just in case.


----------



## Whacked

Hahaha. I have a 3 yr old entry level 29er, a 20 yr old trek which needs a new front brake cable (sus fork blew and got it back together as rigid) and a 26 yr old road which yesterday I finally was able to get one cup off the frozen bb. Need new bearing, if I can get the other cup off a new sealed bb. Think I just need a new bike  the DB Haanjo is calling my name.


----------



## RichardT

Whacked said:


> Admit it. You posted this because you just want a new bike and looking for an excuse


True. My favorite responses will be printed out and left throughout the house a few weeks before my birthday.


----------



## headloss

Whacked said:


> Hahaha. I have a 3 yr old entry level 29er, a 20 yr old trek which needs a new front brake cable (sus fork blew and got it back together as rigid) and a 26 yr old road which yesterday I finally was able to get one cup off the frozen bb. Need new bearing, if I can get the other cup off a new sealed bb. Think I just need a new bike  *the DB Haanjo* is calling my name.


Given the current price at REI, I can understand why... and I thought Jenson had a good price.


----------



## RichardT

Blackbeerthepirate said:


> I used to shoot all the time at that range. They have improved the dirt mound backstop so it should be pretty safe. That said, I have seen bullet holes back there.
> 
> I usually ride North of the park. The levee parallels Sawgrass but goes straight past the curve in Parkland and goes all the way to Loxahatchee. I enter off of Southgate. There are probably hundreds of miles of levees and fireroads North of 595. This time of year is mating season for the gators, so they are a little more aggressive. In the mornings you will see gators and snakes on the trails, sunning themselves so be careful. I always ride flat pedals out there. If something happens, it's a looong walk out.


I rode the levee again this morning on my road bike. I'm getting used to the gravel. I'd still prefer a cyclocross bike for that ride but my road bike will do for now, at least until my birthday in a few months. This time I heard gunshots when I was in that particular area (about a half mile of the trail). It freaked me out a bit but then I saw a cyclist coming the other way. I stopped and asked him whether he rides through that area and he said yes, "there's no possibility of getting shot." I realize that may be an overstatement, but I did see several other cyclists riding through there as well as several boats in the canal even closer to the gun range. So I'm going to take my chances. I don't like driving my car to ride. I always ride from home, and that's the part of the levee closest to my house.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate

RichardT said:


> I rode the levee again this morning on my road bike. I'm getting used to the gravel. I'd still prefer a cyclocross bike for that ride but my road bike will do for now, at least until my birthday in a few months. This time I heard gunshots when I was in that particular area (about a half mile of the trail). It freaked me out a bit but then I saw a cyclist coming the other way. I stopped and asked him whether he rides through that area and he said yes, "there's no possibility of getting shot." I realize that may be an overstatement, but I did see several other cyclists riding through there as well as several boats in the canal even closer to the gun range. So I'm going to take my chances. I don't like driving my car to ride. I always ride from home, and that's the part of the levee closest to my house.



If you live right there, go take a look at the trails inside the park some weekend. You might change your mind on what bike you want to get. While you're in there, go check out the gun range. They also do skeet, trap and sporting clays. You'll probably feel a little better about riding back there after that.

A cross bike would be perfect on the levee as you can do many miles with no traffic.


----------



## Henry Chinaski

Another vote for a cross bike with 700 x 32s.


----------



## Shegens

My hybrid with 700/32's would go just fine on that.


----------



## Monk

Don't mean to hi-jack the thread, however, just curious where you can use a gravel bike beyond gravel/hard pack roads? I have extensive mt.bike trails nearby, but the short approach to them would be the only area I'd be able to ride. I'd have to ride a mtb due to the terrain being too technical. Wish I had long, wide open gravel roads to give it a try as it looks fun, but gravel bikes seem so specific and limited?


----------



## headloss

Monk said:


> Don't mean to hi-jack the thread, however, just curious where you can use a gravel bike beyond gravel/hard pack roads? I have extensive mt.bike trails nearby, but the short approach to them would be the only area I'd be able to ride. I'd have to ride a mtb due to the terrain being too technical. Wish I had long, wide open gravel roads to give it a try as it looks fun, but gravel bikes seem so specific and limited?


They are fine on any paved road and the only thing keeping a person from riding a gravel bike on a faster paced club ride is tire choice. If a gravel bike is used as a do-anything type of bike, you'd probably want to have a second wheel set with a more road friendly tire (28mm or narrower, for example) while ideally running a 32mm or wider tire on the gravel path.
That said, my commuter sees paved roads, club rides, gravel paths (rail-trail, equestrian, and even some single-track and fire/mining roads) and handles everything tolerably with a 28mm tire.


----------



## Joeblo72

I have ridden my Specialized Roubaix with Conti 28's for 1,000+ miles on rail trails with what appears to be a similar surface. No problems related to comfort, flats, or a nicked up frame. Not sure I would want to be running 23's...


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

My road bike (shod with 28mm tires) sees plenty of unpaved/gravel miles. No problems whatsoever.


----------

